# tempt your fate asylum-style



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

So.. Im doing abandoned asylum theme at my party, and ive been given a huge box og 100 cool sunscreen coloured ( brownish) testtubes, and im gonna use them for thr tempt your fate game ( i was going to use them for shots but they have no lids)

Anyway, i want to adjust the game to my theme, so instead of " you have tempted fate and therefore you shall..." id like the cards ( that i will roll up and shove in the tubes) to say something more in the lines of " You have selfmedicated and therefore" "you have gotten the wrong medicin and therefore".. etc.. But im really low on inspiration at the moment so i need as many suggestions as possible! I havent decided yet if im gonna go with one line (like if you just use " you have tempted fate") or Different ones, so all suggestions of lines is welcome..

Brainstorm below lol..


----------



## Haunt Brewing (Sep 26, 2010)

I'm doing an asylum theme as well and doing the game. My fates are going to be in balloons you have to pop. Below is the list of fates I am using. I hope it gets your creative juices flowing. Just to decode a bit for what the phrases mean...Mystery concoction is mystery shot, liquid lobotomy is the gross drink, try your luck is lottery tickets, sweet reward is candy, treats are mini bottles of wine, and the celebratory treat is a mini bottle of champagne, the experimental treatment are bottles of weird coke i found at world market.

As fate shall have it, you insulted the nurse and she mixed up your meds. Go see the hostess for your mystery concoction

As fate shall have it, a patient in Ward B drugged your drink at lunch. Go see the hostess for your mystery concoction. 
YOU CANNOT TEMPT FATE AGAIN FOR 30 MIN.

As fate shall have it, the nurses mixed up your meds. 
Go see the hostess for your mystery concoction

As fate shall have it, the new doctor on staff prescribed you the wrong meds. 
Go see the hostess for your mystery concoction

As fate shall have it, the doctor was drunk today and put his pills in your med cup. 
Go see the hostess for your mystery concoction

As fate shall have it, the janitor doesn’t like that you have an imaginary friend named after him. He switched out your meds when the nurses were gossiping.
Go see the hostess for your mystery concoction

Fate doesn’t know what to do with you. 
Go see the hostess to try your luck

Fate doesn’t know what to do with you. 
Go see the hostess to try your luck

Fate doesn’t know what to do with you. 
Go see the hostess to try your luck

Fate doesn’t know what to do with you. 
Go see the hostess to try your luck


Fate doesn’t know what to do with you. 
Go see the hostess to try your luck

Fate is pissed off at you. Go see the hostess for your liquid lobotomy. YOU CANNOT TEMPT FATE AGAIN!

You got caught trying to escape. Go see the hostess for your liquid lobotomy. YOU CANNOT TEMPT FATE AGAIN!

As fate shall have it, you picked up a secret admirer from Ward B. Go see the hostess to get your gift of affection. 

As fate shall have it, the doctors discovered you aren’t crazy so you’re being released. Go see the hostess for a celebratory treat.
YOU CANNOT TEMPT FATE AGAIN!

As fate shall have it, you’re in solitary confinement. Nothing happens. 
Tempt your fate again later. 

As fate shall have it, you new meds made you sleep all day. 
Nothing happens. 
Tempt your fate again later. 

As fate shall have it, the orderly forgot to let you out for group therapy today. Nothing happens. 
Tempt your fate again later. 

As fate shall have it, you were given the wrong meds today and you are temporarily paralyzed. You cannot tempt fate again until someone pours a shot in your mouth.

As fate shall have it, your cellmate acquired some contraband and wants to share with you. Go see a hostess for your treat. 

As fate shall have it, your shrink is retiring and chose to celebrate with you. Go see the hostess for your treat.

As fate shall have it, the orderly is sneaking booze in to work. You find out about it. He sneaks you some to keep you silent. 
Go see the hostess for your treat.

As fate shall have it, your shock therapy failed. 
Go see your hostess for a liquid lobotomy.

As fate shall have it, beating the crazy out of you failed. 
Go see your hostess for a liquid lobotomy.

As fate shall have it, you were given a placebo instead of your normal anti-psychotics. In front of the hostess you must tell someone “you smell like old people, and soap. I like it” for a sweet reward.

As fate shall have it, the nurse took your meds to get high, and left you without any for the day. You must yell “I am king of the world” for a sweet reward

As fate shall have it, the imaginary squirrels in your room wouldn’t let you pee last night. Do a pee-pee dance as you approach the hostess for a sweet reward.

As fate shall have it, you keep seeing imaginary sloths around the ward. The doctor is confused and puts you on an experimental Treatment. Go see the hostess to try it out.

As fate shall have it, the nurses cannot stop you from talking in third person. They are annoyed with you and give you an experimental treatment. Go see the hostess to try it out

As fate shall have it, you developed an extreme fear of being away from others. Hang on to someone for dear life until you get your treat from the Hostess.


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

oooh *steal* hehe.. what a bunch of cool ideas 
I havent decided if i should be the one giving out stuff or not but I may have to , because else theyll prolly cheat the bastards that ive invited haha..


----------



## Haunt Brewing (Sep 26, 2010)

Yea I worry about cheating too...I'm hoping the sound of the balloon popping gives me an advantage. I hope one of my drunk friends doesn't just pop them all at once.


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

hahaha.. i hate the sound of poping balloons so im glad i have the testtubes. im gonna place them in the main room to avoid the cheating lol.


----------



## Ilean (Jul 29, 2011)

THIS IS AWESOME!! I'm having a zombie party and I can convert somethings over to zombie theme. Also I'm a zombie nurse and my husband a zombie patient. , so this is great to distribute meds.


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

ive stolen all of theese and added more hehe.. some are: 
You are sure you just saw a spaceship land outside and quickly make a nice tinfoil hat that you will wear for the next 30 minutes. 

Youve pulled out 4 teeth because you bekive them to recieve radio signals from outer space. Sadly you now bleed out and die. You die dramaticaly on the floor but luckily you will be ressourectred by your hostess ( this is my way of incorporating " best death" in the game, as two games is going to be to much for a small party)

After youve stopped urinating in the headnurses plants youve been trusted with a position in the kitchen. Therefor you must do a round of cleaning glasses and plates in the living room ( nifty way to make people clean haha)

Youve snitched on one of your fellow inmates, telling the headnurse that it was him who urinated in her plants. You recieve a reward. Collect it from your hostess.

Youve been caught planting boogies on the wall in the ladys shower again, and will be punished. Go see youre hostess for your punishment.

After group therapy the psychiatrist is very concerned about the wellbeing of youre fellow inmates and you are fixated. You hostes will do this ( ill handcuff the poor thing to someone else, og the chair or something for 15 minutes)

In art therapy today ypu wrote a lovely poem about your never ending love for Hillary Clinton. The poem was so good you are encouraged to read it out loud to youre fellow inmates. Now.

and so on..  now im gonna go look in the other tempt ure fate treads and see if i can get inspired..


----------



## Ilean (Jul 29, 2011)

Hollows Eva you have great ideas!! Could I pick your brain to turn some thoughts towards zombie themed?


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

sure. Ill have a little think and post some inspiration later ( and maybe someone beats me to it hehe)


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

ok.. ive come up with a few, to inspire you  I didnt check your gender lol, so i just wrote hostess. Also its prolly full of spelling mistakes, because english is my second language.

here goes:

No humans are in sigth so you are forced to eat your own brain. Go to your hostess/zombiequeen/etc to retrieve it. (something gross lol)

You much down the flesh of a german tourist, and it has an unexpected effect on you. You can now only speak german for the next 30 minutes ( In Denmark most people speak a tiny bit of german but arent good at it.. choose the language that fits youre area, fx spanish, french etc.

youve discovered that youre flesh is starting to crawl. You need embalming fluid STAT. Get it from your hoste ( liquid ”treat” lol)

You and youre friends are having a party on a cementary when you discover some barrels of toxic waiste. Since you ran out of beer, you decided to drink some of this -what could happen right?

You take down Woody Harrelson and recieve a token of appriciationg from the zombies against pumpguns assosiations. Get it from your hostes (party favour)

Roaming the streets for days with youre friends, groaning ” braaaiinns” gives you a nasty throat ihnfection. You cannot speak for the next 30 minutes.

A fellow zombie accidently mistakes you for a human, and starts chewing your arm of. In the attempt to get him off he looses hes own arm, and you are now forced to join forces. You will be locked to another person by your hostess for the next 30 minut

You have been held captured by a group of young scientists, that are working on a zombie-aversion theraphy that will make zombies shy away from people. For the next 30 minutes you will run away screaming if you hear a certain word from on of the others guests. Get the word from your hostess ( then you whisper a commonly used word to him/her)

All the humans are in hiding so you are forced to eat rat-brains. Unfortunaltly it makes you act like a rat too. Fotr the next 30 minutes.


----------



## Haunt Brewing (Sep 26, 2010)

These are brilliant Hallows Eva!


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

I found out what to do for containers. 
Im using the cool retro coloured testtubes I was given, and ive folded the paper and put it in. To avoid a 100 testtubes (made of glass!) all over my flat ive put 3-4 fates in each testtube so the have to put it back in the rack.



















the "rack" is btw not a rack but a cheap bird feeder from the supermarked...


----------



## sloegin (Oct 26, 2011)

Thankyou guys for this brilliant thread! I run a youth group and always try to have a big Halloween extravaganza, but on a limited budget. This game is perfect (played with sweets and yucky non-alcoholic concoctions of course!) I have pinched all your Zombie favors and forfeits, and added these of my own ...
You have been captured by the military who wish to test zombies ability to multitask. Recite the first ten letters of the alphabet, saying ‘brains’ after each letter to avoid torture.

Your tape has been featured in the new hit TV show ‘zombies do the funniest things’, go and see the hostess for your prize.

Who says Zombies don’t have hearts? You have had several today already, and very tasty they were too. Choose another zombie to give a token of your affection to (which he /she will get from the hostess).

Your head is in danger of falling off, you must hold it on for the next 10 seconds.


You ate the heart of a raving Justin Beiber fan, and now you are forced to proclaim your love for him. That’s right, I said NOW.

Whoops! Your leg has fallen off. You better hop for the next ten minutes until you can find a spare one lying around somewhere.


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

Haha I love the justin Bieber one.


----------



## sloegin (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks  I was inspired by the 'Hilary Clinton poem' in the list of asylum themed forfeits. Justin Bieber is a topic of great debate among the kids! I am getting totally hooked on this site, can see I need to plan a grownups party for next year just to use some of the great ideas here.


----------



## Dies4halloween (Oct 27, 2011)

Just found this site and I am in love. I have been having huge parties since I was a child! Halloween is also my wedding anniversary! I love this "Test Your Fate" game that everyone is posting about. My party is in 3 days and I want to do it. I am not creative with writing the fates so I am hoping that maybe I can get some help. We are doing Halloween Legends this year so our decorations consist of,Friday the 13th, Halloween, Salem Witches, Pet Cemetery, Children of the corn, It (clown) and then lots of filler stuff. I would like to incorporate some Legend knowledge into the game (trivia type stuff) Any ideas? I like the Shots (drinks), scratch tickets, and I thought about mummifying the person if they can't answer the trivia question too (wrapping them in TP for a duration on the party). Any help or ideas would be great! Thanks so much.


----------



## princess creepy (Oct 14, 2010)

Great ideas everyone! I've already had my party this year, but working on next years already and I will be stealing many of these to twist into my own! I hope this gets your creative minds going for some more ideas!
My fates are in balloons as well.
Fate is kind to you:
the fates admire your courage! recieve a raffle bracelet
Get out of jail free card: keep this to opt out of a bad fate with no penalty
The fates will allow you to take another gamble! (lotto ticket inside)
Fates have smiled upon you! pick a prize from the hostess stash (candy/lotto ticket/nipper/other small prizes)

Fate is Cruel to you: 
you are not feeling yourself today... imitate a person at the party until someone guesses who you are
your life has just gone fastforward: wear an old woman or old man costume (grannie panties / cane, balding-wig etc) and ACT the part!
you are not feeling yourself today... put on the mexican hat and do the MACARENA!
take a shot then immediately do the limbo
truth or dare? when was your first kiss OR (dont read out loud) tell someone of the opposite sex (not your significant other) that you have a crush on them
(do not read out loud) Cleptomaniac! steal a part of someones costume off of them without their knowledge and bring it to your hostess for a reward
death becomes you: act out a death you or someone you know fears the most -with drama!
the fates have silenced you! silent pantomime your favorite movie until someone guesses
cats got your tongue! you may not talk for the next two minutes
mommy or daddy dearest: pick up the zombie baby and cradle it like your own. try to quiet the screaming "child" -I hear it likes lullabies
Your having a howling good time tonight! go over to the window and howl at the moon!
The fates are still mourning the death of the late great Michael Jackson. but on the hat and glove and do your best moonwalk to appease them

I did not do the game this year because I ran out of time, but last year I had about 20 balloons for my 12 guests, and they only lasted about an hour and a half. However, no one wanted to do the bad fates, and I gave them the option of drinking my "poison" shot instead, so everyone took the shot. I was really disappointed! Next year, I have incentive and punishment: at the beginning of the night, each guest will get 5 jelly bracelets (i was going to give out raffle tickets or mardi-gras beads but some costumes don't have pockets for tickets, or does not allow for a necklace over a mask etc). Anyway I digress... next year each guest gets jelly bracelets. if they tempt their fate and fulfill the bad fate card, they will be given another bracelet. if they do not do the card, they have to give up a bracelet as punishment. There will be a raffle at the end of the night, each bracelet is good for a raffle ticket, so the more bracelets you have, the better! Good incentive to tempt your fate and fulfill the card.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

This is an old, old thread, but found it while searching today. Since so many are doing asylum themes or haunted nursing homes, I thought some of this would be good for you.


----------



## AthenaHM (Oct 27, 2011)

You must be looking for fates, too, Printer! I have come across your username in almost all of the same threads I have looked in. In our Tempt Your Fate this year, we are not going to have good fates or turn this in for a shot, etc. All of the fates will be a funny task. Guests will keep the fate cards that they have completed, and the most adventurous volunteer of the night wins a prize. There is a twist, though. The person with the most fates at the end of the night wins, whether they came by their fates honestly, or not. Lie,cheat, or steal your way to the top, possession is 9/10th of the law  My issue is that my party is tomorrow night and I need more fates! This is what I've got. Most of them have been appropriated from others on this forum. Thanks everyone, and I would appreciate any other ideas anyone wants to throw my way? Our party isn't really so much themed this year. I do like to keep it classic horror, though.

You're the life of the party! High five the crowd until everyone is clapping & cheering!

Silently pantomime your favorite horror character until someone guesses who you are. Better be convincing!

Bow-chica-wowow! Come up with a porn star name for yourself that gets majority approval.

Is that Frida Kahlo? Have someone give you a uni-brow with a pen/marker or makeup pencil and leave it for the rest of the night.

They can hear your thoughts! Quick! Make a tin foil hat so it blocks their mind probes! You must wear it for 30 minutes.

Stalker: Level expert! Handcuff yourself to the person to your left for 15 minutes

Death becomes you! Fall down and play dead for 30 seconds while the crowd counts down!

Pick a stranger and exorcise the demons from them with a flamboyant ritual of your choosing!

Whose a little teapot? You are! Don’t forget your hand gestures!

Everyone knows that Igor was the real star of the show. For the next 10 minutes, reply, “Yes, Master!” in your best Igor voice.

You have tempted Fate, and lost miserably. Choose a person to mix up a shot glass with anything they want to put in it. You MUST drink the whole shot.


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

Hollows Eva said:


> So.. Im doing abandoned asylum theme at my party, and ive been given a huge box og 100 cool sunscreen coloured ( brownish) testtubes, and im gonna use them for thr tempt your fate game ( i was going to use them for shots but they have no lids)
> 
> Anyway, i want to adjust the game to my theme, so instead of " you have tempted fate and therefore you shall..." id like the cards ( that i will roll up and shove in the tubes) to say something more in the lines of " You have selfmedicated and therefore" "you have gotten the wrong medicin and therefore".. etc.. But im really low on inspiration at the moment so i need as many suggestions as possible! I havent decided yet if im gonna go with one line (like if you just use " you have tempted fate") or Different ones, so all suggestions of lines is welcome..
> 
> Brainstorm below lol..


Add an odd shot of arsenic into the grouping. It will have a profound effect on them. Naturally this would only be given on the drawing of the ace of spades. The effect can be immediate or delayed after several days.....The downside is losers may not be able to attend next years party....or you as well.


----------

